

Kim Jong II Signs up for Launch today - rkdamle
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=415338455241179&set=a.397415313700160.1073741829.377401332368225&type=1&theater
Kim Jong II Signs decides to Sign up prior to Launch today
======
angersock
This is garbage--a dumb image meme without context or value. Flagged.

